# Solar panel install on Adria Twin



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

We have just ordered our new Twin, I noticed it uses the Schault power unit and charger, my question is has anyone fitted a solar panel to this mh and did you use a non Schault solar regulator. I ask because when I fitted a solar panel to the Hymer I had a conflict with the regulator supplied by the manufacturer and had to buy the Schault regulator, this cured the problem.
thanks
curlyboy


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a adria vision with a schault charger and wired up my panels through a MPPT controller with no problem,, it's a solar PCM3012 300watt controller, they have been fitted 3 years and keeps all the batteries charged,


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I have schaudt unit in my Hymer, and got the same manufacturer's controller, plugs in easily, and works perfectly.

see this

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/91-solar-panels/107612-schaudt-lr1218-controller-e-bay.html

lots of threads in solar forum, try the "advanced search" from tools above, lots better than the old software!


----------

